# The closing ceremony...



## starryeyed (12 August 2012)

What time is it on tonight, going to be having a busy day but don't want to miss it?! 

Who else will be watching? I'm going to be quite sad for this all to be over  x


----------



## Bert&Maud (12 August 2012)

9pm. Loks like it's going to be amazing. I'm going to be really sad when it's all over too.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 August 2012)

Starts at 9pm, so another late night although I don't think it normally goes on as long as the opening cermony


----------



## Supertrooper (12 August 2012)

I'm going to be very sad that it's over but I'm looking forward to the paralympics 

Definately going to be watching tonight xx


----------



## Willeeckers (12 August 2012)

Think its last for about 2 and half hours, no parade of athletes as they will all come intogether in one big mass. 

David Beckham was on last nights round up show and confirmed that his wife would be singing


----------



## Supertrooper (12 August 2012)

Just a heads up that on BBC one at 7.30pm there's a highlights show, am definately going to be watching that also and crying


----------

